# Humorous Verse For April First!



## american music (Mar 18, 2014)

Humorous Verse For April First!
By Ronald H. Brady

Let’s begin with a musical riddle.

Q.)

How can a string quartet be played only on the Cello?

A.)

The cello has four strings and each one is available for bowing.
And April has been a part of all of the springs and many of them have featured snowing.

*
An opera is not over until the fat lady has sang but they say it all began with a fat big bang!

*
If there is one and if there is another then surely one of them must be the other.

*
Dollars are made so that bills can be paid but if there are any of them left you can keep them for yourself.

*
The Seasons are the Sons of the Seas and April brings a fresh breeze to the top of the trees which responds with beautiful melodies that can enchant even the birds.

And although April will be followed by May, before she has had her day, her spring showers will energize the flowers whose beauty will motivate those with creative powers to write songs without words.


----------

